# Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?



## Derto (22. Februar 2009)

*Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Ich hab mir vor 4 Tagen einen Dell Inspiron 530 mit folgender Hardwareausstattung gekauft:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Prozessor 
3072 DDR2 SDRAM mit 800 MHz
256MB ATI Radeon HD 3650 

Nun möchte ich die Grafikkarte gegen eine Radeon HD 4850 512MB GDDR3 austauschen. Geht das ohne weiteres? Ich hab sowas schon lang nicht mehr gemacht? Was genau muss ich da beachten beim Kauf/Austausch?


----------



## noxistar (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Sollte machbar sein.
Einfach mal Mainboard und netzteil-Daten hier posten damit man sichergehen kann das es auch wirklich passt. Normalerweise passt sowas aber.


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Du musst schauen, ob es vom Platz passt... aber sonst nichts, auser vorher Treiber deinstallieren...


----------



## Genim2008 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

und ob das NT genügend Anschlüsse besitzt oder genügend Leitung


----------



## Derto (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Also auf der Dell Seite steht folgendes:

*Erweiterungssteckplätze*
PCI: 2 Steckplätze
PCIe x1: 1 Steckplatz
PCIe x16 (Grafik): 1 Steckplatz

*Gehäuse*
Netzteil 300 Watt


----------



## Knexi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

300W ist schon ein bisschen wenig


----------



## Xrais (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> warum kaufst du dir überhaupt nen komplett pc, die größte verarschung der Welt!




das hilft ihm jetzt aber auch nicht mehr weiter,,,,,,
kauf dir am besten ein neues netzteil ,hatte ich auch gemacht bei meiner Dell gurke,je nachdem was du für eine karte kaufen möchtest


----------



## KennyKiller (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

na toll, neues netzteil: 50Euro dann noch ne 4850 nochmal 130euro, macht 180Euro, sinnlos


----------



## noxistar (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

@meine beiden Vorredner :
Tragt was zur Diskussion bei oder spart euch die sinnlosen Kommentare.

@TE:
Mainboard passt , Netzteil bräuchtest schon was neues in 450W Größe ungefähr. Dazu dann eine ATi Radeon HD4850.


----------



## chris@vs (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Kauf dir eine 4670 oder ne 4830, die brauchen beide wenig (60 / 85 W), das könnte klappen und ist schon ne ordentliche Leistungssteigerung...


Den Fehler mit dem Komplettrechner macht jeder nur einmal!


----------



## lancelot (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Wenn dann würde ich besser gerade ein 600 - 700 Watt Netzteil kaufen! Etwas richtiges! Weil viele nehmen das Netzteil später wieder in eine neue Kiste hinüber. 

Gruss lancelot


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

@KennyKiller

Trage etwas zur Lösung des Problems bei oder bleibe von dem Thread fern. Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## chris@vs (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Bist du irre? Wenn du zwei GTX295 in deinen Rechner stecken willst dann kannst du mt so was kommen!

>>>450Watt sind ausreichend genug, auch für ne 4870!


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

neues netzteil is da wohl pflicht...vorsicht bei dellgehäusen...hinten immer erst schauen obs überhaupt passt...


----------



## Derto (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! 
Hab grad bei Dell angerufen, aber die haben auch keine Ahnung.



> Kauf dir eine 4670 oder ne 4830, die brauchen beide wenig (60 / 85 W), das könnte klappen und ist schon ne ordentliche Leistungssteigerung...


Wenn eine gute Leistungssteigerung drin ist, dann würde mir eine 4670 oder eine 4830 auch reichen. Was würde denn im schlimmsten Fall passieren, wenn ich die alte Grafikkarte gegen die neue austausche und das Netzteil hat nicht den nötigen Saft dazu?


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Die HD 4670 ist in etwa genau doppelt so schnell wie eine 3650 ,verbraucht weniger Strom,bei der reicht auch ein 300 Watt NT,sollte jedenfalls ist aber sehr eng ) ist relativ klein und brauch keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluß,das wäre wohl für den mom die beste Lösung und nich all zu teuer


----------



## Derto (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



> sollte jedenfalls ist aber sehr eng


Wenn die neue weniger Strom braucht als die eingebaute, kann es ja nicht sehr eng werden, oder?

Könnt ihr mir ein Grafikkarte mit HD 4670 Chip empfehlen? Wenn ich "HD 4670" in die Preissuchmaschine eingebe, dann gibts da einen Haufen verschiedener Karten.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Also das bezog sich auf den Idle verbrauch,die max Leistungsaufnahme is bei 70 Watt
Das sind immerhin 25 Watt mehr als bei der 3650


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Das Problem ist, das du hier unter Umständen auf DELL Netzteile angewiesen bist, da sie teilweise keine Standardkonforme Belegungen verwenden.
Mit einem Standard ATX NT würdest dein Board killen.

Wie schauts denn mit der Lastverteilung aus?
Was darf die +12V Leitung bzw die +12V Leitungen an Ampere liefern?

Anyway: eine HD4870 wird wo zu viel sien, eine HD4850(1GiB!) wird wohl reichen, die hab ich auch an einem 320W NT mit AMD 5000+ hängen gehabt...


----------



## Derto (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



> Anyway: eine HD4870 wird wo zu viel sien, eine HD4850(1GiB!) wird wohl reichen, die hab ich auch an einem 320W NT mit AMD 5000+ hängen gehabt...


Eine HD 4670 würde mir auch reichen.



> Wie schauts denn mit der Lastverteilung aus?
> Was darf die +12V Leitung bzw die +12V Leitungen an Ampere liefern?


Wo kann ich das ablesen? Steht das im Handbuch?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Nein, aufm Netzteil im Rechner.


----------



## Tom3004 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Also nimm gleich eine Nummer größer, weil dann musst du nicht bald wieder nachrüsten...HD4870 o. HD4850...wenns imGeldbeutel stimmt ist alles gut.


----------



## Derto (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



> Nein, aufm Netzteil im Rechner.


+12V , 300W Max. und dann steht da noch darunter +5V & +3,3V  , 160W Max.


----------



## aurionkratos (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Uns interessieren die Amphere-Werte. Steht da irgendwas mit "A"?


----------



## Knexi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Uns interessieren die Amphere-Werte. Steht da irgendwas mit "A"?


Kann man ja ausrechnen. P=U x I


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



Derto schrieb:


> +12V , 300W Max. und dann steht da noch darunter +5V & +3,3V  , 160W Max.


Mach mal 'nen Bild vom Netzteil.
Das die +12V Leitung 25A leisten soll, glaub ich eher nicht.

Hab mal selbst gesucht 
laut dem hier sinds 18A, 216W gesamt.
Das sollte für die HD4850 mit dem E8400 reichen.


----------



## chris@vs (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Mach mal ein Paar bilder vom Rechner(inneren) 
Dell baut da manchmal ziemlich komische Sachen...


----------



## Tom3004 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Genau, wie fasst alle OEM Hersteller, hast du auch genug Platz im Gehäuse?


----------



## Derto (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Hab leider keine Kamera, aber in diesem Video sieht man das Innere.

Dell Inspiron 530 Desktop reviews - CNET Reviews


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

So richtig viel sieht man nicht vom Netzteil. Nur dass das Board nicht so der Hit ist, schätze ich mal, wenn man dem schnellen Video glauben darf.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Joa,das board sah ziemlich billig aus,ebenso der CPU Lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Joa,das board sah ziemlich billig aus,ebenso der CPU Lüfter


 
Der CPU Kühler war Boxed. Konnte man sehr gut sehen.
Dell verbaut keine IFX 14 in Standard Mini Towern.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Echt ncht,das überrascht mich jtz aber


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Oh, könnte eng werden, ob da 'ne HD4850 rein passt?
Und ob das NT den passenden Stecker dafür hat?

Anyway: 'ne HD4670 wird auf jeden Fall passen, soo lahm ists auch nicht, das Kärtel, das ist auch die einzige ALternative die ich sehe.

PS: die Sapphire HD4850 Dual Slot könnte passen, die ist um einiges kürzer als 'normale'...


----------



## KennyKiller (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

dafür aber breiter^^


----------



## Derto (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



> Anyway: 'ne HD4670 wird auf jeden Fall passen, soo lahm ists auch nicht, das Kärtel, das ist auch die einzige ALternative die ich sehe.


Dann passt es ja. Vielen dank nochmal. 
Hab ihr noch eine Empfehlung was für eine Grafikkarte mit HD4670 Chipsatz ich nehmen soll? Da gibts so viele am Markt.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Wie wäre es denn mit dieser hier oder diese wenn du ein paar Gehäuselüfter hast, wird sie auch gut gekühlt.


----------



## chris@vs (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Liber aktiv, wegen schlechtem AirFlow...

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_ATI_PCIe/Sapphire/HD4670/320174/?


----------



## KennyKiller (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

die hier würde auch passen ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - Sapphire HD4670


----------



## chris@vs (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



Das NT sieht nach microATX aus...


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Nein, das ist ein Standard ATX Netzteil, von den Ausmaßen.
Was mir mehr sorgen macht ist die Belegung des ATX Steckers, hier hat Dell Zeitweise mal was eigenes Verbrochen, im Standard ATX Stecker (was ja das schlimme ist)...

Daher kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen ob mans denn nun wirklich austauschen kann...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein Standard ATX Netzteil, von den Ausmaßen.
> Was mir mehr sorgen macht ist die Belegung des ATX Steckers, hier hat Dell Zeitweise mal was eigenes Verbrochen, im Standard ATX Stecker (was ja das schlimme ist)...
> 
> Daher kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen ob mans denn nun wirklich austauschen kann...


 
Du meinst, ein Standard Netzteil würde zwar eingesteckt werden, aber wer weiß, was das Board daraus macht?


----------



## Derto (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Gibt es auch Grafikkarten die nicht auf das Netzteil angewiesen sind und ihren Strom extern direkt von der Steckdose ziehen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Nein,aber du kannst eine Radeon HD 4670 nehmen,die braucht keine zusätzliche Stromversorgung von NT (Idle :9-15 Watt/Last: 50-65 Watt) Der PCEi Steckplatz hat 75 Watt,deswegen brauchst du hier keinen zusätzlichen PCIe Stecker


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



Derto schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Grafikkarten die nicht auf das Netzteil angewiesen sind und ihren Strom extern direkt von der Steckdose ziehen?


...wie die HD4670??


----------



## Derto (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



> wie die HD4670??


Wollte nur wissen ob es das überhaupt gibt.



> Nein,aber du kannst eine Radeon HD 4670 nehmen,die braucht keine zusätzliche Stromversorgung von NT (Idle :9-15 Watt/Last: 50-65 Watt) Der PCEi Steckplatz hat 75 Watt,deswegen brauchst du hier keinen zusätzlichen PCIe Stecker


Merci, ich werde mir die 4670 mal nächste Woche bestellen und berichten obs klappt. 
Wo ist den der Unterschied bei diesen beiden, abgesehen vom Preis:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_ATI_PCIe/Sapphire/HD4670/320174/?

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_ATI_PCIe/Sapphire/HD4670/320170/?


----------



## chris@vs (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Da gabs doch mal so ne nV, die noch zusätlich Strom aus der Dose wollte...
glaub das war die 5800 ,oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Speicher(takt), Kühler/Lautstärke.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Die 2te verwendet schnelleren GDDR4 Speicher und einen besseren Kühler der auch höhere OC werte erlaubt


----------



## Derto (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Wäre die sinnvoll bei meinem Setup? Strom brauchen sie ja anscheinend beide gleich viel.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

die GDDR 4 Variante,die selten sogar mal an eine 9800 GT rankommt
Da du ja eine ziemlich schnelle CPU hast würde ich auf alle Fälle die GDDR4 variante nehmen


----------



## chris@vs (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Du must aber gucken, da die Karte dann doppelt so hoch wäre, ob sie gut passt...
Hast du noch zusatzkarten im Rechner (TV, Sound etc.)?


----------



## Derto (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Nein, sonst hab ich nichts weiteres im Computer. Sound dürfte ja onboard sein, da ich keine weitere Soundkarte dazubestellt habe.

Ich hab mich übrigens verschaut, ich hab momentan nur eine ATI HD 3450 Karte mit 256 MB drin, keine HD 3650. Dürfte aber dann beim Austausch gegen die 4670 keine weitere Rolle spielen, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*



Derto schrieb:


> Ich hab mich übrigens verschaut, ich hab momentan nur eine ATI HD 3450 Karte mit 256 MB drin, keine HD 3650. Dürfte aber dann beim Austausch gegen die 4670 keine weitere Rolle spielen, oder?


 
Nö, eigentlich macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Derto (13. März 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Hab mir jetzt die HD4670 bestellt. Bei der Beschreibung steht dabei, dass diese Karte 7.1 Surround Sound Audio kann. Heisst dass ich kann meinen LCD TV über den HDMI Anschluss der Grafikkarte an meinen PC anstecken und hab dann auf dem TV sowohl Bild als auch Ton?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2009)

*AW: Dell Inspirion mit besserer Grafikkarte aufrüsten?*

Genau das heißts, theoretisch.


----------

